# NEW Seiko Solar Pilot Chronograph



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi all,
I'm a fan of solar (in my experience more light powerd than solar, but nontheless...).
Here's a new Seiko with in house V172, 43mm, chronograph, alarm, 6 month power reserve, hardlex (would prefer sapphire), and 100m.
I'll look forward to seeing this in person, since the dial is supposed to be solid black, rather than glassy like previous solar powered watches.
The design is nice and clean.


----------



## offshoredriver (Jun 4, 2008)

I really like the look of that. Ticks all the right boxes. No battery, should be very accurate, robust, not as expensive as most pilot watches.


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

:-! I have always felt that solar is a better step forward than kinetic.


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

I like everything about that!!! What's the model number?


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

I think it's the SSC009P1, listed around $269



romeo-1 said:


> I like everything about that!!! What's the model number?


----------



## JwY (Apr 5, 2011)

Crusader said:


> :-! I have always felt that solar is a better step forward than kinetic.


Me too, especially considering how many watches some of us have and the given wrist time.


----------



## OnTheFly56 (Apr 17, 2010)

Kinda partial to this model with the leather band:









SSC013P1


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Ahh...very nice. That's the SSC013P1
It just goes to show Seiko is using some new technology here. I can't say I've EVER seen a solar powered watch with a white dial. Looks very nice.
I'd like to see the white dial on a steel bracelet


----------



## SiebSp (Nov 1, 2006)

Dennis Smith said:


> Ahh...very nice. That's the SSC013P1
> It just goes to show Seiko is using some new technology here. I can't say I've EVER seen a solar powered watch with a white dial. Looks very nice.
> I'd like to see the white dial on a steel bracelet


I've just bought this one today. I'll have to wait about two weeks, until my birthday, before I can open the package. :-(

The dial is kind of milky white, with a hint of translucency, but I like it that way.

Greetings,
Sieb

----m(^0^)m----


----------



## edwinwalke (Aug 9, 2010)

romeo-1 said:


> I like everything about that!!! What's the model number?


The one in the picture is a UK version (SSC009P1). In the US it is SSC007. Just bought the SSC007. Only difference seems to be the SSC007 has the indexes on the bezel in red -- for example: liters, fuel lbs, etc.

So far a am liking it. Got at Kohls for $280 including tax.


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

No real life pics?


----------



## SiebSp (Nov 1, 2006)

Watchyman said:


> No real life pics?


If you will wait 11 more days from today. 
Then I'll be able to make pics. 
My wife has hidden the present for now. ?

Greetings,
Sieb

----m(^0^)m----


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

SiebSp said:


> If you will wait 11 more days from today.
> Then I'll be able to make pics.
> My wife has hidden the present for now. 
> 
> ...


Will do Sir! and i hope you have a very cool Happy Birthday!


----------



## SiebSp (Nov 1, 2006)

Today I got my present. 

I've changed the brown leather strap for a black Maratac with red stitching, tot fit the red marking on the dial and the red tip of the chronometer seconds hand.

Some (Q&D) pictures. Rather foggy at the moment, here in Holland. Not much light for taking pictures.









Difficult to avoid reflection washing out the dial.


----------

